# TC SOUNDS ULTRA LMS 18 match



## MrWarMachine619 (Sep 26, 2019)

I wanted to find out a great addition Subwoofer to my TC SOUNDS ULTRA LMS 18. I am in the process of building a LLT enclosure and I have one Ultra LMS Subwoofer. I want to add 1 more maybe 3 more Subs. What subwoofer would be idea to match the LMS 18? Thank you


----------

